# Only driver side speaker working, common issue?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That many speakers out points to the amplifier.


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay thank for the answer. Looking at the wiring diagram only other option is a bad connection at radio unit. Do you reckon amplifier would be hard job to fix or do I need to get whole new radio unit?


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

I just got my 2014 Cruze and think I have the Pioneer package since the speakers in the front have the Pioneer cover on them. I hear basically treble from the front middle speaker and nothing but bass from the rear end (trunk) of the car. I'm thinking the the door speakers are disconnected or not connected at all. Maybe it's an amplifier like suggested for this issue? 

On topic -- from my experience with stereo's, I would first make sure the balance is set down the middle. I've had buddies (and kids doing it inadvertently) who thought they were funny and threw my sound all to one side, or all to the front. I'm not sure a fuse or amplifier would take out one side. I'm thinking the issue here is wiring related. Hopefully you get it fixed with ease!


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Zero2Cool said:


> I just got my 2014 Cruze and think I have the Pioneer package since the speakers in the front have the Pioneer cover on them. I hear basically treble from the front middle speaker and nothing but bass from the rear end (trunk) of the car. I'm thinking the the door speakers are disconnected or not connected at all. Maybe it's an amplifier like suggested for this issue?
> 
> On topic -- from my experience with stereo's, I would first make sure the balance is set down the middle. I've had buddies (and kids doing it inadvertently) who thought they were funny and threw my sound all to one side, or all to the front. I'm not sure a fuse or amplifier would take out one side. I'm thinking the issue here is wiring related. Hopefully you get it fixed with ease!


Yes I checked the settings first  I'll get back when I have time to take out the radio unit/door panels and report my findings. Btw the pioneer package has a separate amp in the trunk. I attached the wiring diagram also if it helps.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zero2Cool said:


> and nothing but bass from the rear end (trunk) of the car.


That part is normal. They're subs.


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Okay, I opened the door panels and found that the speakers are extremely rusted and thus broken. I replaced the speakers with the help from this video: 



 , where you cut and rip out the old speakers from the plastic housing and insert new ones and you can still use the old clip to attach the speaker wire. I've also read some other Chevy forums about other models and this seem to be a problem with other chevys too.


----------



## Zero2Cool (Aug 11, 2020)

munkkisankari said:


> Yes I checked the settings first  I'll get back when I have time to take out the radio unit/door panels and report my findings. Btw the pioneer package has a separate amp in the trunk. I attached the wiring diagram also if it helps.


That wiring diagram is for 2013. I noticed some of the speaker colors are different from what I see on my 2014 amplifier harnesses. Is there a place to get the diagrams?


----------



## munkkisankari (Aug 10, 2020)

Zero2Cool said:


> That wiring diagram is for 2013. I noticed some of the speaker colors are different from what I see on my 2014 amplifier harnesses. Is there a place to get the diagrams?


I got that specific diagram from 2010-2016 Chevrolet Cruze Service Repair Manual + Wiring Diagrams | Free Download
But there is a thread in this site too where people have posted some diagrams


----------

